# Mesquite glue-up



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking for someone with skills/tools to glue up the 4 mesquite boards (approx 10"x60"x1) and drum sand for a countertop (about 16x72 finished). 

Will trade live edge board in pic or possibly cash. In Cypress.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*PM Sent*

Give me a call to discuss, I can help you out with this.


----------

